# North Dakota Retriever Club Trial



## Gwen Jones (Jun 19, 2004)

Has anyone had information out of North Dakota? Thank you in advance.


----------



## Gwen Jones (Jun 19, 2004)

As of about noon Central time, about 40 dogs have run and it is causing a ton of problems. 3 of the last 4 dogs to run were pickups and of the first 30 dogs running, only 7 did the test without a handle and some of them had hunts. The test is a triple with the flyer shot first and is the long bird. The middle bird is thrown straight back into a piece of water and the short bird is only about 40 yards and thrown across a road. After the dog picks up the go bird, the middle gun retires and the flyer gunners walk behind some bushes and retire.


----------



## joel druley (Sep 6, 2010)

Any updates from this afternoon at North Dakota? Thank you.


----------



## HiRollerlabs (Jun 11, 2004)

I am told the middle bird has a "slight" angle back, but isn't visible all the way to the ground due to terrain--so the dogs are having trouble. The flyer is shot slightly in, so dog are having trouble marking that too.


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open callbacks to the second series

7,11,12,17,19,22,25,27,30,34,41,45,47,48,52,53,54,60,61,63,65,67,68,74,75,77,80,81,82,83,86,89

32 total


----------



## joel druley (Sep 6, 2010)

Any news on the Qualifying?


----------



## Carole (Apr 28, 2009)

It is 11 AM in Tx. and no word on any of the stakes, what about the Qual? Thanks


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open callbacks to the waterblind

7,11,19,22,27,30,34,48,52,53,60,61,63,65,67,74,75,80,82,85,86,89

22total


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Derby callbacks to the 2nd Series
1,2,4,5,7,8,9,10,11,12,13,14,15,17,18,19,21,23,24,26,27,28,30,32,33,?34,35,36

28 total


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Qualifying results

1st-#12 Willie H/Tim Springer O/Troy Tilleraas
2nd-#8 Spook H/Dan Sayles O/Mike Langbehn
3rd-#32 Mila H/Tim Springer O/Wendi Mattinen
4th-#17 Joe H/Amy Hunt or Jim Beck O/Monte Wulf
RJ-#28 Shooter O/H Troy Feeken

JAM - 7

Congrats to All!!


----------



## Carole (Apr 28, 2009)

Thanks for the updates. looking forward to more updates.


----------



## joeharris (Jul 12, 2009)

Brenda, you had dog #85 dropped in the first call backs but was listed in the recent call backs for the water blind. Which is correct? Thanks!


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open callbacks to the last series

7,11,22,27,48,52,53,60,61,65,67,85,86,89

14 Total


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

In the Open there were 3 add ons after the marks, 2,64 & 85


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur callbacks to the landblind

1,2,4,6,8,9,15,16,18,20,21,23,24,25,26,27,30,31,32,34,36,37,38,42,45,47,50,52,55,58,59,64

32 Total


----------



## Gwen Jones (Jun 19, 2004)

Thank you Brenda for being our "Eyes on the Ground".


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur callbacks to the waterblind

1,2,4,6,16,18,20,24,25,30,32,36,37,38,42,47,50,55,58,59,64

21 Total

Done for the night...waterblind in the morning


----------



## Carole (Apr 28, 2009)

what's happening with the Derby? Are they finished yet?


----------



## Fowl Weather (Jan 8, 2009)

Does anyone have the open results?


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Derby results

1st-#2 Babe O/H Sherry McClure
2nd-#4 Marvin O/H Ken Neil
3rd-#7 Torri H/Clint Avant O/ Al & Jane Nelson
4th-#21 Gator H/Clint Avant O/John & Twyla Wilson
RJ- #8 Gus H/Issac Langerund O/ Chuck & Mary Jane Schweikert

JAMS- 10,17,18

Congrats to All !!


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open results
1st-#52 Roper H/Danny Farmer O/Milton & Sherry McClure (New FC & Qual for Nat'l Open)
2nd-#53 Denali H/Jimmie Darnell O/Marc & Megan Wells,Mark Brashear
3rd-#67 Merle H/Danny Farmer O/Keith & Kailey Thompson
4th-#86 Boots O/H Hank Knoblauch 
RJ-#65 Dancer O/H Charlie Hays

JAMS- 7,22,27,48,60,61,85,89

Congrats to All!!


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

*Good going Nali!! Congrats Jimmie Darnell, Marc and Megan Wells, and Mark Brashear.*


----------



## Carole (Apr 28, 2009)

Way to go Sherri McClure and Babe, a big CONGRATS. to both of you.


----------



## Dave Kress (Dec 20, 2004)

Congrats to all - how about Team Wild Wings 
And Denali !
Dave and Marty


----------



## Tom Watson (Nov 29, 2005)

Congratulations to Milton and Sherry McClure on Roper's Open win and FC title and qualification the National, and for Sherry's Derby win with Babe! You guys are some of the nicest people I know and it's good when good things happen to good people.


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur callbacks to the last series

1,2,6,20,24,30,36,37,38,42,47

11 total


----------



## Cynthia Tallman (Jul 25, 2006)

Way to go Milton and Sherri! Very nice weekend for you.


----------



## joel druley (Sep 6, 2010)

Do we have the results on the Amateur? Thank you.


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur results

1st-#30 Dancer O/H Charlie Hayes
2nd-#37 Canaille O/H Lee Jolley
3rd-#6 Gracie O/H Sylvia McClure
4th-#47 Yogi O/H Louie Churack
RJ-#36 Oscar O/H Vern Hasenbank

JAMS- 1,20,38,42

Congrats to All !!


----------



## TroyFeeken (May 30, 2007)

36 total scratches for the weekend across all events. Needless to say, we have a lot of extra flyers and catalogs.

Results are posted on EE.

Congratulations to Charlie Hayes with Dancer and Lee Jolley with Canaille for qualifying for the 2014 National Am!

Congratulations to Milton, Sherry and Danny for the FC on Roper and qualifying for the National!


----------

